# [SOLVED] Thief has stopped working



## xfire84 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi guys this is my first time on the forums.

I have launched Thief by clicking play on the menu.
A black screen appears and then i receive the following message: Thief has stopped working.

This is the log from windows event viewer:

Faulting application name: Shipping-ThiefGame.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5307767e
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.2.9200.16451, time stamp: 0x50988aa6
Exception code: 0x00000001
Fault offset: 0x000000000003811c
Faulting process id: 0x1f78
Faulting application start time: 0x01cf4b646c11fec4
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Thief\Binaries\Win64\Shipping-ThiefGame.exe
Faulting module path: C:\windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: c12ba489-b757-11e3-befa-28d244036f51
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

I am using Lenovo Ideapad Y500
Windows 8 single language 64bit

I have already tried updating my nVIdia Drivers to 335.23


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Thief has stopped working*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you installed the 1.2 patch and the MS Visual C++ packages?

If you're running the 64-bit version, try the 32-bit.


----------



## Lachdanan (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Thief has stopped working*

Hi there .o/


xfire84 said:


> I have already tried updating my nVIdia Drivers to 335.23


Try downgrading then ?
I don't remember for sure whether it was RandomTaffer or Gopher, but one of these youtubers currently making a let's play of the game mentionned an automatic driver update breaking the game a few videos ago.


----------



## xfire84 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Thief has stopped working*

Guys i have found the solution to the problem.
Silly me, i forgot to try running the game as administrator, sorry for wasting all your time lol.

I don't know how to mark the thread as solved. Can someone close this thread?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Thief has stopped working*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. I'll mark this thread as solved. :smile:


----------

